# Introducing cherry shimp to my main tank



## fishkeeper (21 Aug 2009)

Hi

In my 40l I have a lot of cherry shimp, and some ideally need to be removed so that I can stock with some fish. I need to put them in my main tank, but they are quite small.

In my main tank their predators may be my 2 angelfish and my albino rainbow shark, though these dont seem to be at all agressive.

Im not sure that I have a lof of plant cover for them, so should I add some?

thanks


----------



## rawr (21 Aug 2009)

I think Angelfish would be okay with large shrimp, don't know about the shark though. Maybe add a few and see how they go?


----------



## fishkeeper (21 Aug 2009)

I think it would be best to add a few- maybe 10? Of the ones that have a bit of colour- tranparent ones lol

And Ill see how it goes. I have quite a densly planted area, and my anubias which they are always on in their current tank. The shark always hides also.


----------



## JamesM (21 Aug 2009)

If its heavily planted, you might be ok... I was hesitant with cherries in my main tank... started with ten, I now have about 50, and I never see any babies like I do in the shrimp tank, so they're managing to hide somewhere


----------



## fishkeeper (21 Aug 2009)

Does anyone know how to make a good shrimp trap please?

thanks


----------



## rawr (21 Aug 2009)

There's a good video on YouTube somewhere, but can't be bothered to search for it.

I'm not sure if this works - heard good and bad things about it.

- Cut the top quarter of a plastic pop bottle off and stick it back into the bottle but upside down like a funnel (if that makes sense).
- Take the lid off.
- Fill the bottle with treats for the shrimp.
- The shrimp can get inside but find it really hard to get back out again.


----------



## JamesM (21 Aug 2009)

The diy method didn't work all that great for me, but I do find those kids anti-spill paint pots are perfect... Got mine in Tesco or Wilkos for like 50p

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-X-NON-SPILL-PAI ... dZViewItem


----------



## fishkeeper (22 Aug 2009)

well I caught about 15 over the night, added them today and now are nowhere to be seen 

I just hope that they have not been eaten as all my fish are a lot more active since adding them


----------



## rawr (22 Aug 2009)

Keep your eyes peeled  I've read about people seeing shrimp that they thought were dead months after adding them.


----------



## Egmel (25 Aug 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> The diy method didn't work all that great for me, but I do find those kids anti-spill paint pots are perfect... Got mine in Tesco or Wilkos for like 50p
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-X-NON-SPILL-PAI ... dZViewItem


I found that the bottle necks were too big in my original DIY ones and I caught fish as well as shrimp.  All of the fish I caught then passed on, I wont be using that method again, next time I'll be making sure the entry holes are only big enough for the shrimp.


----------

